# New 23rs-- We Are Sooo Excited



## INXS (Jan 29, 2007)

Well...after researching how much weight my truck is able to pull , and looking for quite a while at

different travel trailers, we have in our driveway a 2007 Keystone...outback...23rs......

We had gone to a rv show in nashville a couple weeks ago, and saw several trailers that we

liked, but not what we were looking for. We went to another show here in memphis, and

got what we think is a great deal> The dealer we bought from has bent over backwards to

make sure that we are pleased. We can't wait to go camping ! Oh yea.... bye the way....

THIS SITE ( FORUMS) IS AWSOME !!!!!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats!!! + Welcome to our Outback family


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WELCOME!!!!!!*


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Congratulations on the new 23RS. We own a 2005 23RS and love it. In fact, we miss it so much we are camping in the cold next weekend just so we can use it









And, welcome to the forum!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome!









Enjoy.









Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

wicandthing said:


> ...... In fact, we miss it so much we are camping in the cold next weekend just so we can use it


*cold? COLD??? * 
_
In Alabama??? _

* COLD????*


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome! Just wondering, is your name in reference to the band?


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome INXS








Congrats on your new 23RS!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi INXS
















to Outbackers

And Congratulations on your new 23rs!

Enjoy and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome INXS to the best forum on the web!

And Congrats on your 23RS...great camper.

Dan


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

OB Newbies too!







Can't stand seeing the snow on our 23RS... good choice by the way.







Welcome to what I found to be the best forum too!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome, you are gonna love your outback!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrats on the new Outback...That is a great model.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome INSX and congratulation's on the 23RS. You know they only the 23RS to the smartest good looking people







We love out 23 so much and I hope you love yours as much as we do.

Bill


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey INXS!

We were also at the Nashville show & we talked to a couple that was very interested in an Outback but was going back to Memphis (closer to their home) to purchase one. However, they were looking for a toy hauler for their motorcycle.
Could this be you all giving up on the toy hauler & getting a 23RS ?

We just bought a 23RS too and we play in it in the driveway whenever weather permits. We can't wait to go camping!

WELCOME!


----------



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

Welcome - you will love your 23rs as we do!!! 
Look into blinds and mattress covers for the beds to make your sleep more comfy!
Enjoy!


----------



## INXS (Jan 29, 2007)

goneflyfishin said:


> Hey INXS!
> 
> We were also at the Nashville show & we talked to a couple that was very interested in an Outback but was going back to Memphis (closer to their home) to purchase one. However, they were looking for a toy hauler for their motorcycle.
> Could this be you all giving up on the toy hauler & getting a 23RS ?
> ...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

INXS said:


> Hey INXS!
> 
> We were also at the Nashville show & we talked to a couple that was very interested in an Outback but was going back to Memphis (closer to their home) to purchase one. However, they were looking for a toy hauler for their motorcycle.
> Could this be you all giving up on the toy hauler & getting a 23RS ?
> ...


[/quote]
Well?? I can't stand the suspense any longer! Was it you???


----------



## INXS (Jan 29, 2007)

mv945 said:


> Hey INXS!
> 
> We were also at the Nashville show & we talked to a couple that was very interested in an Outback but was going back to Memphis (closer to their home) to purchase one. However, they were looking for a toy hauler for their motorcycle.
> Could this be you all giving up on the toy hauler & getting a 23RS ?
> ...


Yup....we are the ones you guys met in nashville. I thought that i recognized you guys in the picture you attached. We decided that the toy hauler was a bit too heavy to pull with my current truck, so, we opted for this 23rs. We are like kids with a new toy.... hope we can meet you guys someday somewhere between memphis and nashville for a camping gig....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

INXS said:


> Hey INXS!
> 
> We were also at the Nashville show & we talked to a couple that was very interested in an Outback but was going back to Memphis (closer to their home) to purchase one. However, they were looking for a toy hauler for their motorcycle.
> Could this be you all giving up on the toy hauler & getting a 23RS ?
> ...


Yup....we are the ones you guys met in nashville. I thought that i recognized you guys in the picture you attached. We decided that the toy hauler was a bit too heavy to pull with my current truck, so, we opted for this 23rs. We are like kids with a new toy.... hope we can meet you guys someday somewhere between memphis and nashville for a camping gig....
[/quote]







Yeay! We have a match!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Congrats INXS and welcome to the forum. You'll have a blast.

Hey Bill should we do a poll to see if 23 owners are the smartest, I think your right.

Chris


----------



## wade2006 (Jan 12, 2007)

Congrats on your new trailer!!! We got a 23 roo and love our Outback!!!

Congrats Again!!!


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

INXS said:


> Hey INXS!
> 
> We were also at the Nashville show & we talked to a couple that was very interested in an Outback but was going back to Memphis (closer to their home) to purchase one. However, they were looking for a toy hauler for their motorcycle.
> Could this be you all giving up on the toy hauler & getting a 23RS ?
> ...


Yup....we are the ones you guys met in nashville. I thought that i recognized you guys in the picture you attached. We decided that the toy hauler was a bit too heavy to pull with my current truck, so, we opted for this 23rs. We are like kids with a new toy.... hope we can meet you guys someday somewhere between memphis and nashville for a camping gig....
[/quote]








WOW!! It's so COOL that we met up again on the Outbackers forum!! We did discuss this site even though we weren't Outbackers yet.

We'll definitely have to plan a trip so we can meet the great family you all talked about.
Let's go camping soon!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------

